# 1400 ppms of co2 at night.. wtf. helppp.



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Recently installed my co2 controller (atlas 3). 

I'm having a problem with my grow room at night my room is reaching 1600 PPM's at night without my co2 tanks in the room I was wondering if anybody else has had a similar problem ? Maybe due to organic soil resperation?Through out the day it goes down to 1000 ppms. But as soon as lights go out the ppms start climbing.

Please help ...

All my ladys are healthy.. except for a couple of my og's that arestarting to yellow. Could this be do to the amounts of co2 stoping the production of robusto? 

Again any help would be appreciated. 

Here is some research findings of my own.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=221893


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soil_respiration

Thanks again. Here is my garden at day 36 of flowering...


----------



## chuck estevez (Jun 4, 2013)

plants give off c02 at night


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. This is common knowledge. My question is concerning the ppms of 1400 to 1600. Outside plants only see about 600. I know that anything over 850 at night stuns growth and causes chlorosis of the leaves. . How do iregulate these ppms at night. 

I have a 4 inch exhaust running all night.. 

Still nothing..


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

well... assuming your controler is not out of cal., you could run a bigger exhaust. im assuming that the co2 is from your plants in the room and from soil micro's. if its from outside, that rocks, just run your lights at night.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jun 4, 2013)

When the lights are off the mj plant breaths o2 and emit co2 and when the lights are on they breath co2 and expell o2. You need positive air exchange...or back to back systems.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 4, 2013)

bird mcbride said:


> When the lights are off the mj plant breaths o2 and emit co2 and when the lights are on they breath co2 and expell o2. You need positive air exchange...or back to back systems.


Positive air exchange? Back to back system? Sound interesting..

Can u explain or point me in the direction?


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah the back to back system sounds ineresting.


----------



## cephalopod (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a sentinel chhc-4 and see levels this high as well. It's also a sealed room.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is common knowledge. My question is concerning the ppms of 1400 to 1600. Outside plants only see about 600. I know that anything over 850 at night stuns growth and causes chlorosis of the leaves. . How do iregulate these ppms at night.
> 
> I have a 4 inch exhaust running all night..
> 
> Still nothing..


Can you post any academic studies that state cannabis plants grown under enviros with c02 lvls higher than 850ppm at (night/day) --stuns growth & causes chlorosis of the leaves??

--that ICmag link you posted was about wheat & rice studies, got any studies on Cannabis?

i've tested 2500ppm (night) on 30+ cannabis strains (6 of those were kush types) with no adverse effects.. what strain are you growing?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 5, 2013)

cephalopod said:


> I have a sentinel chhc-4 and see levels this high as well. It's also a sealed room.


Glad to see I'm not the only only one with this situation. have you ever had any adverse effects due to high PPM's at night ? Also if you have high PPM's at night do you still inject Co2 throughout the day or does the high PPM's last throughout the day?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Can you post any academic studies that state cannabis plants grown under enviros with c02 lvls higher than 850ppm at (night/day) --stuns growth & causes chlorosis of the leaves??
> 
> --that ICmag link you posted was about wheat & rice studies, got any studies on Cannabis?
> 
> ...


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> All im worried about is the stop of robosto production with anything over 850 ppm of co2 at night. Was that ppm level of 2500 reached through injection or just plant and soil resperation? Also what are ur thoughts in soil resperation?


From my personal experience, I don't think the robosto production (in Cannabis) is inhibited because of higher c02 levels ~ And I haven't seen anything in printed literature or online studies that suggest so.. BUT-- there can always be those certain un-documented spontaneous occurrences that do fall into that category, nature is unpredictable at times..

My c02 delivery was by injection (tanks) , honestly.. I have ran several sealed enviros with soil as the only medium, and I did not notice the c02 levels spike from respiration (room temp varied from 78f-ON / 68f-OFF).. The soil was a mixture of FFoF & some amendments.. And feed was 90% ACT~ c02 levels I experimented with was 1500ppm--5k+ppm (highest was a 2wk random test using 8k) --even at those lvls, I did not see any negative effects on the plants..

Maybe its the soil you are using? (I'm just trying to think of factors that might come into account concerning your grow & the co2 lvls you are seeing)


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice selection of strains btw


----------



## chuck estevez (Jun 5, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> cannawizard said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post any academic studies that state cannabis plants grown under enviros with c02 lvls higher than 850ppm at (night/day) --stuns growth & causes chlorosis of the leaves??
> ...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 5, 2013)

My c02 delivery was by injection (tanks) , honestly.. I have ran several sealed enviros with soil as the only medium, and I did not notice the c02 levels spike from respiration (room temp varied from 78f-ON / 68f-OFF).. The soil was a mixture of FFoF & some amendments.. And feed was 90% ACT~ c02 levels I experimented with was 1500ppm--5k+ppm (highest was a 2wk random test using 8k) --even at those lvls, I did not see any negative effects on the plants..

Well with all that being said I think that's enough scientific proof for me to go ahead and reconnect my co2 tanks. 

Is there specific times you put your co2 to pump into your room during the daytime?

Thanks for giving me all the information youve given me. it's really been helpful.



cannawizard said:


> Nice selection of strains btw


Thanks.. i try only messing with straight fire... 

Cant wait till i get the tga garden up and flowering..


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> My c02 delivery was by injection (tanks) , honestly.. I have ran several sealed enviros with soil as the only medium, and I did not notice the c02 levels spike from respiration (room temp varied from 78f-ON / 68f-OFF).. The soil was a mixture of FFoF & some amendments.. And feed was 90% ACT~ c02 levels I experimented with was 1500ppm--5k+ppm (highest was a 2wk random test using 8k) --even at those lvls, I did not see any negative effects on the plants..
> 
> Well with all that being said I think that's enough scientific proof for me to go ahead and reconnect my co2 tanks.
> 
> ...


Glad it was helpful  But always continue your own research, and experiment too~ Thats how I came up with my findings, never just take someone else word as the final say 

I used a sentinel controller, so it pretty much started pumping/fixing the c02 levels as soon as the lights turned on~






made things easy peasy for c02 control


----------



## chuck estevez (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Glad it was helpful  But always continue your own research, and experiment too~ Thats how I came up with my findings, never just take someone else word as the final say
> 
> I used a sentinel controller, so it pretty much started pumping/fixing the c02 levels as soon as the lights turned on~
> 
> ...


I have a chhc-4, They even re-calibrated it for me once. good stuff


----------



## Impman (Jun 5, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is common knowledge. My question is concerning the ppms of 1400 to 1600. Outside plants only see about 600. I know that anything over 850 at night stuns growth and causes chlorosis of the leaves. . How do iregulate these ppms at night.
> 
> I have a 4 inch exhaust running all night..
> 
> sounds impossible. how are you testing your CO2? re-calibrate, check your propane for leaks. But even then, your fan should clear the room out instantly.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 5, 2013)

[QUOTE
sounds impossible. how are you testing your CO2? re-calibrate, check your propane for leaks. But even then, your fan should clear the room out instantly.[/QUOTE]

Im running a titan atlas 3 to monitor and control. 

Ive calibrated 5 times. 
Its working correctly.

Ive dunked all my tanks and no leaks.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Glad it was helpful  But always continue your own research, and experiment too~ Thats how I came up with my findings, never just take someone else word as the final say
> 
> I used a sentinel controller, so it pretty much started pumping/fixing the c02 levels as soon as the lights turned on~
> 
> ...



What ppms are running throurghout the day? Im running 1200.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 5, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> DLOPEZ1420 said:
> 
> 
> > if the plants aren't taking in the c02, why would the levels matter at night? I run a complete sealed room with 0 exhaust, EVER. I have never seen any issues with high c02 levels at night. For almost 4 years now.
> ...


----------



## chuck estevez (Jun 5, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> chuck estevez said:
> 
> 
> > Have you measured your co2 ppms at night?
> ...


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 6, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> What ppms are running throurghout the day? Im running 1200.


daytime c02 levels were around 2500, sealed enviro with mini split --no vents in or out, 99plant count


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 6, 2013)

I stop feeding them Co2 the last 2 weeks. Does anyone run co2 to the end? If so have u ever had harsh because of it?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 6, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> DLOPEZ1420 said:
> 
> 
> > I run 1500 with the lights on, It runs around 1200 with them out.
> ...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 6, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> daytime c02 levels were around 2500, sealed enviro with mini split --no vents in or out, 99plant count


And no burn? You must be pulling zome serious weight.. baseball bats. Hows the taste on tbem ladies when u use 2500ppmz?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> And no burn? You must be pulling zome serious weight.. baseball bats. Hows the taste on tbem ladies when u use 2500ppmz?


No burns  The yield was up-to-par-- i still think the greatest contributing factor concerning that would be genetics (imo) --I was just simply testing different c02 levels to see if some claims were true Or false..

I'm not sure how c02 would affect "taste"., after a month cure the harvested buds tasted great.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> No burns  The yield was up-to-par-- i still think the greatest contributing factor concerning that would be genetics (imo) --I was just simply testing different c02 levels to see if some claims were true Or false..
> 
> I'm not sure how c02 would affect "taste"., after a month cure the harvested buds tasted great.


Good stuff. When do u stop supplementing co2. How manu weeks before harvest?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Good stuff. When do u stop supplementing co2. How manu weeks before harvest?


Since the massive growth spurts are usually (middle to late) bloom, I usually gas till the last day-- but you can always follow your own schedule (like if you want to stop 1-2 wks prior to harvest to reduce c02 costs).. It's really preference~ Feel free to experiment, and see what works for you~


----------



## bird mcbride (Jun 7, 2013)

My moms breath co2 all the time and emit o2. When the lights are off I use my moms to keep the co2 down by circulating the air from one room to another. Co2 is heavier than o2 so place the vents accordingly. When the hps is on I exchange the air with blowers and add co2 when available. With two back to back budding systems with opposing hps shedules could help stabilize each other. I keep a small intake fan going all the time in my op for positive air exchange. I have never done a sealed op.


----------



## Draconus87 (Jun 7, 2013)

guys pls can you jump over to newbie central and just have a look at my co2 post pls? need advise


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## B52 (Jun 10, 2013)

With all due respect for your ability to run a decent grow room... after Haveing been there done that....just a word of caution on pumping up the CO2.. poison gas .... dang... so much increased hastle, danager level, etc. etc. n for what? know what I mean? the cost benefit ratios r just ? really something! lol hell.. we are all crazy to start with else we wouldnt be doing this... bahahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

B52 said:


> With all due respect for your ability to run a decent grow room... after Haveing been there done that....just a word of caution on pumping up the CO2.. poison gas .... dang... so much increased hastle, danager level, etc. etc. n for what? know what I mean? the cost benefit ratios r just ? really something! lol hell.. we are all crazy to start with else we wouldnt be doing this... bahahaha


Agreed.. Just merely stating my personal experiments with c02-- Not at all advising growers to do what I did 

On another note, running vents for fresh air would be enough to supply the needed c02 levels~

BTW-- why are you calling c02 poisonous? ..is the sky falling?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 10, 2013)

co2 levels at lights off are 1500ppms.
co2 levels throught night from 1500-1800.
depends on watering schedule. water days 1800.
co2 levels througout the day 1500.

day 41. on my fav strain. Grape Ape. 
I think my co2 levels are ok in the room.
wouldnt you say?

Thanks Canna wizard for your toxic expierements.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 10, 2013)

co2 levels at lights off are 1500ppms.
co2 levels throught night from 1500-1800.
depends on watering schedule. water days 1800.
co2 levels througout the day 1500.

day 41. on my fav strain. Grape Ape. 
I think my co2 levels are ok in the room.
wouldnt you say?

Thanks Canna wizard for your toxic expierements.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> co2 levels at lights off are 1500ppms.
> co2 levels throught night from 1500-1800.
> depends on watering schedule. water days 1800.
> co2 levels througout the day 1500.
> ...


Your welcome 
And yes, those c02 levels are optimal~

In-regards to toxicity levels on c02--- you would need to be in an environment saturated @t around 10,000ppms for c02 to be toxic (thats for humans)..
Not sure what the toxic level is for plants (i heard a figure above 30,000ppm) --but im not sure, but its way past the human c02 toxic limit~

When people refer to C02 as a poisonous gas, *that is just funny*, maybe they are referring to another gas (carbon monoxide??) 

~nice bud porn


----------



## chuck estevez (Jun 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Your welcome
> And yes, those c02 levels are optimal~
> 
> In-regards to toxicity levels on c02--- you would need to be in an environment saturated @t around 10,000ppms for c02 to be toxic (thats for humans)..
> ...


they do get them confused, C02 will just suffocate you


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> they do get them confused, C02 will just suffocate you


how would you calculate the percentage of co2 in the air?
good resource.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jun 11, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> how would you calculate the percentage of co2 in the air?
> good resource.


http://www.hydrogen.co.uk/h2_now/journal/articles/2_global_warming.htm


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> http://www.hydrogen.co.uk/h2_now/journal/articles/2_global_warming.htm


Wow. you gotta have a degree in physics to calculate that.. bowing down.. good article. thanks


----------

